# How to get into therapy.



## Devoted2You (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is in the right place so I apologise in advance.
Basically, I want to get therapy for my social anxiety. However i'm unsure of how to go about this. I'm guessing i'd go to my GP or doctor but I wouldn't quite know what to say. I'd feel kinda stupid.
What do you think I should do? How did you guys get into therapy?


----------



## GivesUpEasily (Jun 6, 2011)

I got into therapy on my own with self-help tapes. I've also seen a psychologist and talked about my issues. You just have to decide what will work for you. If you don't think it will work, it won't. The choice is yours.

There are lots of ways to find help, this site offers several options and there are several threads in the forum about finding someone to help.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

you have to see your doctor and he will refer you to a psychologist


----------



## Ron Jeremy (Jun 12, 2011)

The phone book is where I started.:sus


----------

